

Seven Years To Secure A Domain Name: a tale of web identity. - timf
http://www.redmonk.com/jgovernor/2009/11/25/7-years-to-secure-a-domain-name-a-tale-of-web-identity-consolidating-redmonk-for-the-web-squared/

======
spencerfry
Interesting story. I've got a short and sweet one. Someone bought
carbonmade.org after we failed to renew it 4-5 years ago. The guy contacted me
out of the blue about six months ago and just said: "Do you want
carbonmade.org? Happy to transfer it to you for free. I have no use for it and
you own the .com." I was like "Yes, thank you very much." And the next day I
had it in my GoDaddy account. A really nice gesture that never happens in the
domain market.

------
antidaily
Was really hoping this would be about getting a domain from one of those
offshore squatters - been trying to scoop up one that related to my business
for years. Worse, on the company's obscure and hard to find website, they say
they won't even consider selling domains. Even though it's essentially not
being used.

------
ErrantX
So, uh they chipped away at this guy so they could secure a domain name that
probably isn't essential to them.

I read all the bit where they said about not wanting to be heavy handed - i.e.
didn't want to be the "big bad corp". Sorry, but this way seems just as rude
to me :(

(and yeh I know the other guy seems reasonably happy, but still....)

------
chris100
If I was on the ICANN board, I'd pass some resolution that says that
squattered domains can be claimed back.

I'm sure I can come up with a decent definition for squatters.

~~~
spencerfry
The guy in the article wasn't a squatter.

